# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه > سوال: راهنمایی در مورد یک مشکل

## ssmehizadeh

تو سازمانی که من کار می کنم دو مشکل وجود داره که از شما می خوام کمک کنید حل شه :

1- برای اینکه کاربران بتونن با برنامه کار کنن حتما باید پوشه برنامه map شه که خوب اصلا امنیت نداره ( کلیک راست و delete ) خودم برای حل این مشکل اومدم با برنامه نویسی و استفاده از دستور subst یه جورایی مشکل رو حل کردم ........ کسی راه حل بهتر نداره ؟؟؟

2- در یه قسمت خاص از برنامه که فقط مدیر می تونه کار کنه ، اگه هنگامی که مدیر داره کار می کنه کاربر داخل برنامه باشه .... اطلاعات به هم میریزه ...... چیکار کنم که وقتی دارم با اون قسمت خاص کار می کنم بتونم ارتباط کاربران رو قطع کنم یا اونها رو از شبکه خارج کنم ....
در حال حاضر باید به همشون زنگ بزنم یا حضوری برم و بگم خارج شین ..... که بعضی مواقع خارج نمی شن و کله اطلاعت به هم میریزه که مجبورم restore کنم .

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید .

موفق و سربلند باشید .

----------


## linux

دانستن موارد زیر الزامی هست
1- نوع سیستم عامل سرور ها و کلاینت ها
2- دیتابیس برنامه 
3- خود برنامه با چه زبانی ایجاد شده است

----------


## cybercoder

شما از یک نرم افزاری که برای کار در شبکه طراحی نشده دارید در شبکه استفاده می کنید و این مسائل طبیعیه

----------

